# Do you actually need your papers?



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

*I would contact the show and ask.* I've never attended a breed show, but I would absolutely have my papers (or a copy of them) with me if I did. Personally, I'd pay to get new copies. 

Then put them in a fire-proof and water-proof safe, for good protection. ;-) (Along with other important documents. )


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I don't know about the breed shows you are going to attend, but APHA and AQHA shows I have attended, YES, you do. I keep copies of all my horses' registration papers in my trailer tackroom.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Yes, you do. I don't know about Canada but it's not that expensive down here to get duplicates. 

Here's a link to the PtHA Duplicate Form: http://www.pinto.org/downloads/Registration/duplicate_certificate.pdf

If you send in the original that's ruined, they won't mark the forms as a duplicate.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

A show secretary doesn't have time to check the internet, too much else to do. If she thro a US registry, it's too bad our dollar is worth 75c on the US dollar. Do it now as there's talk of dropping it even farther.


----------



## BreezylBeezyl (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks for the responses. Looks like I will need to get copies.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I would do both. See if they will accept a scan as you register to be uploaded or emailed to them, and they make a copy to take with you. We always carried copies of our registrations, NEG coggins and Health Papers with us when attending events. You do NOT want to travel the distance, just to be turned away.
Printers with scanners are dirt cheap right now. I saw a special on one for $19.99 this week. Hope this helps. =D


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I dare say, if a show secretary is going to be asked to do this, they are going to charge as much as the replacement papers (AHA is $25)!


----------

